# شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة



## mase7ya (29 يونيو 2007)

[COLOR="Black"]ناشد المسيحيون في قطاع غزة المجتمع الدولي لحمايتهم من الاعتداءات المتزايدة التي يقوم بها متشددون إسلاميون في القطاع نتج عنها نهب وحرق كنيسة اللاتين ومدرسة للراهبات في مدينة غزة خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية. 
ونقلت صحيفة جيروسلم بوست الإسرائيلية عن الأب مانويل مسلم رئيس طائفة اللاتين الصغيرة العدد في غزة قوله إن مسلحين ملثمين قاموا بنهب وإضرام النار بمدرسة راهبات الوردية وكنيسة دير اللاتين في مدينة غزة.
وأعرب الأب مسلم عن غضبه إزاء إحراق نسخ من الإنجيل وتدمير الصلبان داخل المدرسة والكنيسة بالقول:" إن من قاموا بهذا الفعل المشين ليس لديهم احترام للعلاقات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين".
وأضاف أن المسيحيين عاشوا بسلام وأمان مع المسلمين في فلسطين منذ سنوات طويلة، متهما القائمين وراء الاعتداء بمحاولة تخريب العلاقة بين أبناء الديانتين.
وقدر الأب مسلم قيمة الأضرار التي لحقت بالمدرسة والكنيسة بأكثر من 500 ألف دولار.
وأشار إلى انه تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس مساء الأحد أدان من خلاله الاعتداء على الكنيسة كما وعد ببذل قصارى جهده لمنع مثل تلك الهجمات على المسيحيين في غزة[/COLOR](حتى انة ما استنظف يتبرع ليصلح  الدير). وذكرت الصحيفة أن مسؤولين في فتح حملوا مسلحي حماس مسؤولية الاعتداء على مدرسة راهبات الوردية وكنيسة دير اللاتين(كل واحد يحمل المسوؤليةللتانى واحنا مش مهمين )


----------



## mase7ya (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

كنت بدى احط الصور بس مابعرف كيف 
ممكن حتى يقولى كيف احط الصور ؟؟؟


----------



## lovebjw (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

هو ده الاسلام دين التسامح والحب اللى عاملين يعلمونا عنه فى كل حته  يولع النار فى المدرسة ويقتل الكفرة المشركين بالله ورسوله معليش يا جماعة ربنا يحفظنا من شر الاسلام وعدو الخير 
احفظ بلادنا يارب واملها من خيرك        ................... جايين بكل القلب ملناش رجاء غيرك 
احفظها من الارهاب والشر                 ...................   احفظ بلادنا يارب


----------



## THE GALILEAN (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

شكرا اختي العزيزة *مسيحية *لاعلامنا بالخبر وطبعا هو مؤسف ما نتعرض له مسيحيي الشرق في جميع البلدان العربية


----------



## lovebjw (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*




mase7ya قال:


> كنت بدى احط الصور بس مابعرف كيف
> ممكن حتى يقولى كيف احط الصور ؟؟؟



بصى يا مسيحية لو انتى هتجيبى الصور من مواقع على النت او الصور مرفوعة فعلا على مواقع او جايلكى على ايميل 
تعالى على الصورة ودوسى عليها كليك يمين وبعد كدة اختارى 
properties 
هتلاقى مكتوب لينك فيها 
هاتيه وحطيه فى المكان المخصص للكتابة بس هتلاقى شكل اصفر صغير كدة كانه كارت تحت حجم الخط ولونه  تدوسى على المكان الاصفر الصغير دا وبعد كدة تحطى اللينك كدة الصورة هتنزل علطول 

ام لو الصور عندكى على الجهاز فانتى بمنتهى البساطة هتخشى على مواقع لرفع الصور زى دا
www.0zz0.com
واختارى رفع الصور وبعد كدة هيحصل عملية رفع الصورة على الموقع دا وبعد كدة تجيبى اللينك هنا زى الخطوات الباقية اللى قولهنهم قبل كدة ماشى لو فى مشكلة اقولى وربنا يساعد واقدر اساعدكى


----------



## THE GALILEAN (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



mase7ya قال:


> كنت بدى احط الصور بس مابعرف كيف
> ممكن حتى يقولى كيف احط الصور ؟؟؟


 
طريقة اخرى 
لازم ضغطي اولا على 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 مرة واحدة وعندها تذهبي الى الموقع الذي به الصور وتضغطي الكبسة اليمينية للماوس على الصورة وتعملي Copy وتأتي الى هنا الى الموضوع وتضغطي الكبسة اليمينية للماوس مرة اخرة ولكن على مكان فارغ يعني ليس فيه تكست ولا شي وتعملي Past

الرب يباركك †


----------



## THE GALILEAN (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

طبعا ليس شيئ جديد على المسلمين ان يسرقوا ويحرقوا المقدسات المسيحية لانها عادة قديمة منذ نشأة الاسلام وما زالوا يطبقونها

لمزيد من المعرفة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13757


----------



## mase7ya (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*


----------



## mase7ya (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

اضغطي على صورة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وضعي رابط الصورة فيه واضغطي OK


----------



## mase7ya (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



lovebjw قال:


> هو ده الاسلام دين التسامح والحب اللى عاملين يعلمونا عنه فى كل حته  يولع النار فى المدرسة ويقتل الكفرة المشركين بالله ورسوله معليش يا جماعة ربنا يحفظنا من شر الاسلام وعدو الخير
> احفظ بلادنا يارب واملها من خيرك        ................... جايين بكل القلب ملناش رجاء غيرك
> احفظها من الارهاب والشر                 ...................   احفظ بلادنا يارب



امينننن اللة يحفظنا من شر الاسلام  ومن شر اتباعة

ميرسى يا lovebjwلمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## ارووجة (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

شو رح نقول تاني
هيك تعاليم رسولهم الحقير وكتابهم

الله يحمينا منهم ومن شرهم
وربنا يباركك اختي مسيحية


----------



## mase7ya (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



THE GALILEAN قال:


> شكرا اختي العزيزة *مسيحية *لاعلامنا بالخبر وطبعا هو مؤسف ما نتعرض له مسيحيي الشرق في جميع البلدان العربية



فعلا احنا حياتنا مش سهلة فى ظل مجتمع اسلامى 

اللة يحيمينا 

ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## mase7ya (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



ارووجة قال:


> شو رح نقول تاني
> هيك تعاليم رسولهم الحقير وكتابهم
> 
> الله يحمينا منهم ومن شرهم
> وربنا يباركك اختي مسيحية



اللة يرحمنا  

ميرسى يا ارووجة لمرروك[/COLOR]


----------



## lovebjw (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

يا مسيحية انا هانزلكى الصور اوك 













لو فى صور تانى هاتيها واعملى الكلام بتاع THE GALILEAN  وهى هتنزل علطول


----------



## mase7ya (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

:new8:





lovebjw قال:


> يا مسيحية انا هانزلكى الصور اوك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ميرسى كتير انا تعبتك معايا
:smile02


----------



## lovebjw (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

لامفيش حاجة اسمها كدة بين الاخوات والمهم ان الناس تشوف الصور عشان تعرف الحقيقة


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

*منتهى الهمجيه *
*من ناس همجيون*
* ولماذا*
* التعجب *
*واسالؤا*
* رسولهم الاول *
*محمد*
* والثانى*
* ابن تميمه*
* والثالث*
* بن لادن *
*ربنا يرحمنا من همجيتهم*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## mase7ya (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



BITAR قال:


> *منتهى الهمجيه *
> *من ناس همجيون*
> * ولماذا*
> * التعجب *
> ...



هما من وين حيتعلموا يعنى ازا رسولهم مش هيك, هما بهيك بينفذوا كلام رسولهم بالحرف الواحد وبيفكروا انو لما يعملوا هيك اللة بيعطيهم حسنات وبيوديهم الجنة

ميرسى يا bitar لمشاركتك


----------



## ابنة المخلص (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

*هلا اخت مسيحية ... بالفعل انتا كمان انزعجت للي حصل بغزة من حرق الديييير 

بالفعل منتهى الهمجية للاسف ...

ربنا يسامحهمم 

موفقة اختي

سلام *​


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

*سيدخلوا الجنه *
*ويذيدون ميزان حسناتهم *
*بالقتل والحرق والتفجيرات !!!!!!!*
*فعلا منتهى الهمجيه ولا عجب ايضا لانها عقيدة*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## man4truth (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

*خليهم يظهروا للعالم على حقيقتهم ووجههم القبيح
بدل كلام الأنشه اللى بيقولوه فى كل العالم
والشكوى من الظلم الواقع عليهم
ربنا يرحم​*


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد
كنت اود من ناقلى الاخبار ان يقولا اننا وبكل صراحة سنشوية الصورة بكل عمد  اما ان توضع فى خبر ومن اين الخبر من جريدة اسرائيلية لهذة الدرجة اصبحت اسرائيل الان مصدر ثقة فى الاخبار عموما فية حد اتفرج على الجزيرة عن حلقة عن الشيخ احمد ياسين والى زكر فيها احد الاباء ان الشيخ ياسين امر افراد حماس  انهم يحموا الكنيسة من اعتداءت ملثمين ( على فكرة فتح ليست اسلامية بل علامانية بكل ما للكلمة من معنى بل هى تتبع العلامانية الالحادية حتى ان احد اعضائهم وهى عزام الاحمد قال بعد فوز حماس قال بالحرف لو ان الله نزل الينا لن نقبل بة ) عموما نحن ادرى بما هو الاسلام وانا والله صدمت من ردود الاستاذ باسم يا باسم كنت اظنك منصفا وهذة الكلمة انا رددتها لك كثيرا اما الان فاسفا اسحبها انت غير منصف بالمرة كان الاحرى ان تتبنى اسلوب البحث العلمى فى الخبر
 شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

في لقاء خاص مع الأب مانويل مسلم: المسيحيون والمسلمون في فلسطين "شعب واحد".. وإسرائيل دولة "عصابات"



خاص/ المركز الصحافي الدولي:

أكد راعي كنيسة اللاتين في فلسطين، الأب مانويل مسلم، على قدسية المسجد الأقصى وكنيسة القيامة وكنيسة المهد، مشدداً على أنهم من أهم المقدسات الدينية في العالم، وأن فلسطين تكتسب بوجود هذه المقدسات في أراضيها درجة عالية من الفضل والتكريم. 



وشدد الأب مسلم على أن المسلمين والمسيحيين منذ القدم في هذه الديار المقدسة وكذلك على مدى السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة من عمر انتفاضة الأقصى هم شعب واحد، يقطنون جزءًا واحداً من الأرض ذات التاريخ والتراث الديني العظيم. 



وقال إن كل ما يروجه الإعلام عن وجود اضطهاد عنصري أو ما يشابه للمسيحيين في هذه الأرض هو محض افتراء وأضاف:" نحن المسيحيون لسنا فئة دينية مضطهدة في فلسطين، كما أننا لسنا فئة منزوية مسلوبة الحقوق، بل نعيش حقوقنا كاملة".



إسرائيل دولة "عصابات"!

وأشار راعي الكنيسة إلى أن ما تدرّه عجلة الإعلام الغربية والتي يقودها الصهاينة في أمريكا والعالم الغربي حول اضطهاد المسلمين للمسيحيين- هو افتراء ولا يدخل حيز الواقع قائلاً: "نحن المسيحيون لسنا زيتاً في عجلة التصادم الإسلامي الإسرائيلي، بل نحن حلقة في الصدام الإسلامي مع التجبر والصدام الإسرائيلي". 



وشن الأب مانويل حملة انتقاد شديدة على قصور الإعلام العربي أمام الإعلام الإسرائيلي الذي عمل جاهداً على تشويه صورة المقاومة الفلسطينية فقلب الصورة أمام المشاهد الغربي وقاد العالم للصورة التي تجعل من حركة حماس والجهاد الإسلامي وفتح والرئيس أبو عمار والشعب الفلسطيني بأكمله إرهابيين فيما قادهم إلى التفكير بأن إسرائيل هي دولة "مظلومة"، وجعل العالم في أوروبا يعاني من "أزمة ضمير" لمعاناة اليهود أو ما يدعونه.



وفي هذا الإطار قال مسلم: إن العالم العربي على المدى الطويل سيكون الرابح في المعركة التي دخلتها إسرائيل معه، وقال أن الفلسطينيين ومن معهم من العرب الصادقين والأٌقوياء يقفون خط دفاع وحاجز أبدي أمام انفتاح إسرائيل أمام الدول العربية وهذا ما يعاني منه الكيان الإسرائيلي رغم أنه ربح معركة الإعلام مع العرب، وأظهر الجاني ضحية والضحية هي الجاني.



وأكد الأب مسلم أن على العرب الاستيقاظ فوراً من حالة القصور التي يعانون منها، وعدم السماح للكيان الإسرائيلي بالاستمرار بالتغلب عليهم واستباحة الأقصى لمزيد من الوقت ومزيد من الغطرسة وأن يستمر هذا التراث الديني "لعبة" في أيدي الإسرائيليين. 



وشدد مسلّم على وجوب تخريج فوج وجيل إعلامي قوي وصالح لحمل الأمانة وقال: "هذا الجيل يقع على عاتقه مهمة النهوض بكافة مرافق الحياة داخل الأراضي الفلسطينية، فاستمرار المعركة على هذا النهج هو ضياع للوقت، في الحين الذي تمتلك فيه إسرائيل هذه القوة وهذه الترسانة العسكرية والدعم الدولي عامة والأمريكي خاصة".



وحول استهداف إسرائيل للأماكن المقدسة قال مسلم: "إسرائيل دولة عصابات، ودولة عنف، ولا قانون"، مضيفاً بأنها تعاني من أزمة ضمير كونها تضطهد الشعب الفلسطيني، وهذا العذاب والتخوف واللااستقرار الذي يعانيه الكيان الإسرائيلي هو عقاب رباني للجريمة المقترفة بحق الشعب الفلسطيني.



استهداف الأماكن المقدسة..

وأكد الأب مانويل على أن الكيان الإسرائيلي عندما استهدف أماكن العبادة الإسلامية والمدارس والجامعات لم يستثن أماكن العبادة المسيحية كونها جزء من هذا الوطن وهذا الواقع، وكذلك رجال المسيحيين الذين قال مسلم أنهم لا يتميزون عن أي رجل في الشارع الفلسطيني.



وأوضح أن هناك كثيراً من الأضرار التي لحقت بكنيسة المهد وغيرها من أماكن العبادة المسيحية في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة، فقد بلغت ما لحق بالمستشفى المعمداني والكنيسة القريبة منه في مدينة غزة من خسارة جراء القصف ما بين (10- 12) ألف دولار قيمها المهندسون، ولم تصل أي مبالغ للبدء في عمليات الترميم، كون إسرائيل تشكل حالياً حاجزاً أمام العالم الداعم والمتبرع لإصلاح ما لحق بأماكن العبادة من دمار.



وأشار مسلم هناك نوع من التخوف لدى الداعمين والمانحين من بطش إسرائيل مثل اتهام من يقدم يد المساعدة للفلسطينيين المسيحيين أو المسلمين بالمعاداة السامية.



وحول هذا الموضوع، أضاف مسلم: "لقد فقدنا الكثير ممن كانوا لنا عوناً في الفترة الأخيرة، وهؤلاء دخلوا في المجهول، وأدوارهم أصبحت تقتصر على الاتصال الهاتفي، وتبادل كلمات التحية والاطمئنان، ذلك أنهم متخوفون من إسرائيل التي تحملهم عقدة الذنب، ولكنهم ليسوا جميعاً كذلك فهناك من يعمل بالخفاء ولكن الحقيقة نحن نعاني من شح التمويل شأننا شأن باقي المؤسسات الفلسطينية التي دخلت مصادر تمويلها حيز التجفيف أو التجميد ونحن حقاً في أزمة، فقد بلغت خسارة أحد المدارس وخاصة مدرسة العائلة المقدسة في غزة العام السابق والجاري 140 ألف دينار وهذه أزمة وخسارة كبيرة".

http://www.ipc.gov.ps/ipc_a/ipc_a-1/a_Q_A/ipc-a_interview38.html


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/dzMXHBP

شاهد هذا الفديوا على فكرة هو نفس القس الذى قال ان الشيخ ياسين قال للقسام ان يحموا الكنائس هو نفسة الذى تخبروا على لسانة زورا وبهتانا عموما امامكم الفيدوي بصوت الرجل
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

واذا اردتم المزيد فقولوا ونحن على الخط معكم
شمس


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> واذا اردتم المزيد فقولوا ونحن على الخط معكم
> شمس


الحرق حدث
 ام لا
التدمير حدث 
ام لا
 الهمجيه اعلنت
 ام لا 
على فكرك نبيك اوصى بمصر
 خير قبل احتلالها 
والهمجيه منتشره بها بصوره بشعه
من الجزيه التى فرضت
الى الكشح والعياط
 فهل كلام الشيخ ياسين 
اصدق من كلام نبيك
سيبك من الكلام 
السياسى والدبلوماسى
 وانظر الى الواقع ​تحياتى ​​


----------



## mase7ya (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد
> كنت اود من ناقلى الاخبار ان يقولا اننا وبكل صراحة سنشوية الصورة بكل عمد  اما ان توضع فى خبر ومن اين الخبر من جريدة اسرائيلية لهذة الدرجة اصبحت اسرائيل الان مصدر ثقة فى الاخبار عموما فية حد اتفرج على الجزيرة عن حلقة عن الشيخ احمد ياسين والى زكر فيها احد الاباء ان الشيخ ياسين امر افراد حماس  انهم يحموا الكنيسة من اعتداءت ملثمين ( على فكرة فتح ليست اسلامية بل علامانية بكل ما للكلمة من معنى بل هى تتبع العلامانية الالحادية حتى ان احد اعضائهم وهى عزام الاحمد قال بعد فوز حماس قال بالحرف لو ان الله نزل الينا لن نقبل بة ) عموما نحن ادرى بما هو الاسلام وانا والله صدمت من ردود الاستاذ باسم يا باسم كنت اظنك منصفا وهذة الكلمة انا رددتها لك كثيرا اما الان فاسفا اسحبها انت غير منصف بالمرة كان الاحرى ان تتبنى اسلوب البحث العلمى فى الخبر
> شمس



مااتقولى فتح وحماس لانو هذا مش مهم عندى المهم انو الى عملوا هيك مسلمين وليش دخلوا ودنسوا الاناجيل وكسروا الصلبان هذا دليل انو الهدف دينى ........
بعدين هما قالوا اول مااجوا انو رح يحموا الكنايس بسس ماشوفنا اشى .......بيحرقوا الكنايس بعدين بيطلعوا بيقولوا وعد مش رح يتكرر ولازم يكون فى تسامح واحنا عايشين مع بعض ومن هالكلام الفاضى بس علشان نسكت وانقول مش رح يتكرر .....وهذا الكلام اسمعنا من زمان من اول لما حكا بابا الفاتيكان راحوا قالوا انة رح يحموا الكنايس هذ ايمتا ؟؟بعد ما اتفجرت الكنيسة وبعد ماقالوا هيك رجعوا رموا كمان قنبلة صوتية عليها وهلا عاودوا وحرقوا الكنيسة ودير ومدرسة وبعدين رجعوا قالوا رح نحمى الكنايس والسوال هون انى حماية هاى ؟؟؟ كل شوية بتفجروا كنيسة كل شوية بتوزعوا منشورات انو على المسيحيات انهم يتحجبوا  هذا هو التسامح الى بتقولوا عنة فى دينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mase7ya (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> في لقاء خاص مع الأب مانويل مسلم: المسيحيون والمسلمون في فلسطين "شعب واحد".. وإسرائيل دولة "عصابات"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هو يعنى حيقدر يقول كل الى فى قلبة ؟؟هو لازم يقول هيك لانو ازا ماقال هيك تانى يوم بتطير رقبتةومش بس هو واحنا كمان  وكل المسيحين عارفين هالاشى


----------



## mase7ya (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/dzMXHBP
> 
> شاهد هذا الفديوا على فكرة هو نفس القس الذى قال ان الشيخ ياسين قال للقسام ان يحموا الكنائس هو نفسة الذى تخبروا على لسانة زورا وبهتانا عموما امامكم الفيدوي بصوت الرجل
> شمس



قالهم يحموا الكنايس ههههههه واللة ضحكتنى انتا مش عارف انو القسام هما الى عملوا هيك ؟؟؟؟ وكان الهدف دينى ؟؟؟؟؟:closedeye


----------



## jim_halim (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

 سلام و نعمة 

حادث مؤسف و لكنه مع الأسف متكرر ... 

نصلي أن يحمي الله بيته و يعطي معونة و قوة للمسيحيين تحت الإضطهاد 

​


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد:
فوالله صدق  الله ورسولة قال الله ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم
ما هذة اردود معشر من كتب هل احد منكم شاهد الفيديوا طيب ومن قال انة لا يستطيع ان يقول كل الى فى قلبة ( طيب لما هو كدة ازاى نشرتوا مقال فى مجلة بالعنوان دة ) انها لاتمى الابصار ولكن القلوب التى فى الصدور.
وانا والله وانا ارسل لكم ردى الاول المطعم بالادلة كنت فى قرارة نفسى اعلم ان ردود مثل هذة ستكتب وقلت لنفسى هم اشبة بمشركى قريش حينما قالوا لرسول الله ارنا اية لنؤمن فاراهم رسول الله بقدرة الله اية انشقاق القمر فقالوا سحرنا محمد فاجرى الله على لسان احدهم ان قال هناك قافلة تاتى غدا فان رأوا ما رأينا فقد صدق لانة لا يستطيع ان يسحر من هو بعيد عنة وفى الصباح اتت القافلة فسئلوها فلما اجابت بنعم قالوا سحر مستمر .
وهذا الذى يكتب ويقولى  كذا حرق ولا لاء اقول لك لو رايت الفيديو لعلمت اتحرق ولا لاء ويوقولى ما تقول حماس ولا فتح المهم انهم مسلمين ولو قرأت ما كتبتة انا بعناية لادركت انى اتكلم عن فصيل فتح الذى يقودة علمانيين ملحدين فيما راينا احد هؤلاء يقول لو ان الله نزل الله ما قبلنا بة وهذة كفر وهو بذلك كفر اى ما عاد مسلما  او الفريق الذى كاد ان يقتل المؤذن لانة يكرة الاذان او الفريق الذى يقودة دحلان الفاجر  وهناك بعض الاخوة ممن قبض عليهم فى اسرائيل لما قالوا لهم تريدوا ان تجلسوا فى زنزانة بها فتح ام حماس قالوا لهم وما الفرق قالوا فتح عندها خمر وتليفزيون ( طبعا قنوات عبرية ) وسجائر .
وحماس يصلون ولا يشربون الخمر ولا يوجد عندهم تليفزيون ؟ فاختار الشباب  المسلم ان يجلس مع حماس
وهناك فروق كبيرة بين المسلم الذى اعلنها لله  وبين من يدعى انة مسلم او من اعنها صراحتا بانة كافر
والى جديد 
شمس
وانتم كذلك ما تفعلوة يبدوا انكم لات ريدوا ان تصدقوا الا انفسكم حسنا انا قد بلغت ووضعت لكم الرجل نفسة الذى ادعيتم علية كذبا وعمموما خير ان هرت نفوسكم بهذا الشكل


----------



## mase7ya (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد:
> فوالله صدق  الله ورسولة قال الله ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم
> ما هذة اردود معشر من كتب هل احد منكم شاهد الفيديوا طيب ومن قال انة لا يستطيع ان يقول كل الى فى قلبة ( طيب لما هو كدة ازاى نشرتوا مقال فى مجلة بالعنوان دة ) انها لاتمى الابصار ولكن القلوب التى فى الصدور.
> وانا والله وانا ارسل لكم ردى الاول المطعم بالادلة كنت فى قرارة نفسى اعلم ان ردود مثل هذة ستكتب وقلت لنفسى هم اشبة بمشركى قريش حينما قالوا لرسول الله ارنا اية لنؤمن فاراهم رسول الله بقدرة الله اية انشقاق القمر فقالوا سحرنا محمد فاجرى الله على لسان احدهم ان قال هناك قافلة تاتى غدا فان رأوا ما رأينا فقد صدق لانة لا يستطيع ان يسحر من هو بعيد عنة وفى الصباح اتت القافلة فسئلوها فلما اجابت بنعم قالوا سحر مستمر .
> ...



انتا لية مصر اتجبلى سيرة فتح وحماس بالموضوع 
انا حقلك الى عملوا هيك هما من حماس وقفل على هالسيرة لانى مش حابة اجيب هاى السيرة فى منتدى مسيحى  
بعدين هو مش حيقدر يقول الى فى قلبة اكيد مش رح يقول اشى غير احنا اخوة وفى تسامح ومن هالكلام الفاضى بس علشان اتحلوا عنا وترحمونا شوية ...لانو لو قال غير هيك مابيضل ولا مسيحى فى غزة بنفس اليوم بتقضوا علينا كلنا ومعروف انو عددنا كتير قليل .ومابنسترجى نحكى 

بعدين عن  حرق الدير الدير انحرق ومش محاتجين من حضرت جنابك  اتاكد


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد
> كنت اود من ناقلى الاخبار ان يقولا اننا وبكل صراحة سنشوية الصورة بكل عمد اما ان توضع فى خبر ومن اين الخبر من جريدة اسرائيلية لهذة الدرجة اصبحت اسرائيل الان مصدر ثقة فى الاخبار عموما فية حد اتفرج على الجزيرة عن حلقة عن الشيخ احمد ياسين والى زكر فيها احد الاباء ان الشيخ ياسين امر افراد حماس انهم يحموا الكنيسة من اعتداءت ملثمين ( على فكرة فتح ليست اسلامية بل علامانية بكل ما للكلمة من معنى بل هى تتبع العلامانية الالحادية حتى ان احد اعضائهم وهى عزام الاحمد قال بعد فوز حماس قال بالحرف لو ان الله نزل الينا لن نقبل بة ) عموما نحن ادرى بما هو الاسلام وانا والله صدمت من ردود الاستاذ باسم يا باسم كنت اظنك منصفا وهذة الكلمة انا رددتها لك كثيرا اما الان فاسفا اسحبها انت غير منصف بالمرة كان الاحرى ان تتبنى اسلوب البحث العلمى فى الخبر
> شمس


 
بركي بتشوف المسلمين كيف يسرقون ويحرقون الكنائس والاديرة منذ نشأة الاسلام
وها هم ما زالو يطبقوا شريعة المسلمين الاوائل

أحرق المسلمون كنيسة مريم بدمشق ونهبوا ما فيها من الآلات والأواني وقيمتهما كثيرة جدًّا ونهبوا ديرًا للنساء بجوارها وشعثوا كنائس النسطورية واليعقوبية‏

المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار - الجزء الرابع ( 165 من 167 )

وفي سنة إحدى وثلاثمائة قدم اليعاقبة غبريال بطركًا 

فأقام إحدى عشرة سنة ومات وأخذت في أيامه الديارية على الرجال والنساء وقدّم بعده اليعاقبة في سنة إحدى عشرة وثلاثمائة قسيمًا فأقام اثنتي عشرة سنة ومات‏.‏ 

وفي يوم السبت النصف من شهر رجب سنة اثنتي عشرة وثلاثمائة أحرق المسلمون كنيسة مريم بدمشق ونهبوا ما فيها من الآلات والأواني وقيمتهما كثيرة جدًّا ونهبوا ديرًا للنساء بجوارها وشعثوا كنائس النسطورية واليعقوبية‏.‏ 

http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...224&CID=165&SW

ثم ثار المسلمون بدمشق بالنصارى أهل الذمة وخربوا كنيسة مريم 

تاريخ ابن خلدون الجزء الثالث ( 157 من 258 ) 

استيلاء التتر على الشام وانقراض ملك بني أيوب وهلاك من هلك منهم 

ثم ثار المسلمون بدمشق بالنصارى أهل الذمة وخربوا كنيسة مريم 

http://www.al-eman.com/islamlib/view...163&CID=157&SW

أحرق المسلمون كنيسة مريم بدمشق ونهبوا ما فيها 

صبح الأعشى - الجزء الأول ( 40 من 115 ) 

الفصل الثالث من الباب الرابع المقالة الثانية في الجهة الجنوبية عن مملكة الديار المصرية من مصر والشام والحجاز ومضافاتها 

وفي السنة الأخيرة من رياسته وهي سنة ثلاث عشرة وثلثمائة أحرق المسلمون كنيسة مريم بدمشق ونهبوا ما فيها وتتبعوا كنائس ولما مات قسيماً المذكور قدمو عليهم بطركاً عليهم لم أقف على اسمه فأقام عشرين سنة ثم مات‏.‏

http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...=234&CID=40&SW

وثار المسلمون أيضًا بمدينة عسقلان وهدموا كنيسة مريم الخضراء ونهبوا ما فيها

المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار - الجزء الرابع ( 165 من 167 )

وفي سنة إحدى وثلاثمائة قدم اليعاقبة غبريال بطركًا 

وفي يوم الاثنين آخر شهر رجب سنة ثمان وعشرين وثلاثمائة مات سعيد بن بطريق بطرك الإسكندرية على الملكية بعدما أقام في البطركية سبع سنين ونصفًا في شرور متصلة مع طائفته فبعث الأمير أبو بكر محمد بن طفج الإخشيد أبا الحسين من قوّاده في طائفة من الجند إلى مدينة تنيس حتى ختم على كنائس الملكية وأحضر آلاتها إلى الفسطاط وكانت كثيرة جدًّا فافتكها الأسقف بخمسة آلاف دينار باعوا فيها من وقف الكنائس ثم صالح طائفته وكان فاضلًا وله تاريخ مفيد وثار المسلمون أيضًا بمدينة عسقلان وهدموا كنيسة مريم الخضراء ونهبوا ما فيها

http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...224&CID=165&SW​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد:
> فوالله صدق الله ورسولة قال الله ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم
> ما هذة اردود معشر من كتب هل احد منكم شاهد الفيديوا طيب ومن قال انة لا يستطيع ان يقول كل الى فى قلبة ( طيب لما هو كدة ازاى نشرتوا مقال فى مجلة بالعنوان دة ) انها لاتمى الابصار ولكن القلوب التى فى الصدور.
> 
> ...


 
الحقيقة انهم حرقوا الكنيسة وهذا هو الواقع وعليك ان تتقبل انها ليست اول كنيسة يحرقها المسلمين عبر التاريخ


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

مش جدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد عليهم طبعا يقتلو القتيل ويمشو فى جنازته ده ابسط مثل منطبق 
ربنا يحفظنا من شرهم
ويباركك يا مسيحية


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

بدل ما يقاوموا الإحتلا الإسرائيلي جايين على يقاتلونا فعلاً سذاجة و غباء


----------



## sweetly heart (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

الاخت مسيحية و الاخ جولان ارجو منكم ان لا تدخلوا فى حوار مع هذا التافه الظلامى شمس القرضاوى لانه بحكى اكثير اكاذيب والى قتل رامى عياد احد قادة القسام من سكان النصيرات بيحكى انو ياسين امر بحماية الكنائس 
يدل على مدى الوقاحة فى الحوار والمغالطة 
والواقع انو اسلحة القسام وعبواتهم الناسفة هى من تستخدم للاعتداء على المسيحيين عن طريق جيش الاسلام 

شمس القرضاوى مكانه هناك فى حوارات فتح وحماس هناك بيروح يدير بالوا على حالوا من فتح لانو يمكن دحلان وعباس مخبيلهم اشى جديد


----------



## mase7ya (17 مايو 2008)

*للمرة الثانية 

تفجير يستهدف مدرسة راهبات الوردية في مدينة غزة * 

*17/05/2008 *

*أفاد شهود عيان بأن انفجارا وقع فجر أمس عند مدخل مدرسة راهبات الوردية في مدينة غزة.
وأكد الشهود ان مجهولين وضعوا عبوة صغيرة الى جانب البوابة الرئيسية للمدرسة في حي تل الهوى غرب المدينة، مما ادى الى تدمير البوابة من دون وقوع اصابات.
وقد انشأت طائفة اللاتين هذه المدرسة التي سبق ان اقتحمها مسلحون العام الماضي. وفي فبراير الماضي تعرض مركز تابع لجمعية الشباب المسيحي الى اضرار كبيرة جراء انفجار عبوات.
وقد صدمت المجموعة المسيحية في قطاع غزة، البالغ عددها 3500 نسمة غالبيتهم من الارثوذوكس، باغتيال مجهولين في اكتوبر لاحد افرادها رامي عياد، المسؤول عن مكتبة تابعة لجمعية الكتاب المقدس. وادانت حماس هذه الاعتداءات *


http://www.alqabas.com.kw/Final/NewspaperWebsite/NewspaperPublic/ArticlePage.aspx?ArticleID=394505


----------



## Maya (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

*بعد هذه الأحداث نريد أن نسمع تعليق من يسمى بالمطران عطا الله حنا وشريكه ميشال صباح وبقية رموز الاستعراب والاسترزاق على أبواب إيران ومنظمات الأصولية الإسلامية ، نريد أن نسمع تعليق من يدعون المسيحيين لتنفيذ عمليات انتحارية ضد إسرائيل واليهود والدفاع عن الأقصى كما يدافعون عن كنيسة القيامة  ...

نريد أن نسمع تعليقات هؤلاء الذين باعوا قضية شعبهم المسيحي وأصبحوا من جامعي الفتات وكسرات الذل التي يلقيها المسلم ...

عطا الله حنا يتطاول على بطريرك أورشليم للروم الأرثوذكس ويصفه بعميل إسرائيل ، ولا يرى نفسه ومكانته من الإعراب ولا يرى ما يفعله أحبته جماعة أبو العبد هنية الأشاوس بحق المسيحيين  ، عطا الله حنا يريد أن يصل لبطريركية أورشليم اليونانية ... اليونانية ..... اليونانية .... ويصبح بطريرك العرب ويمحو كل ما هو يوناني منها ، لتصبح الكنيسة منبراً لشعاراته الشوفينية العنصرية التي لم يسلم منها لا رجل دين ولا بطريرك يوناني ...

الكنائس تحرق والتفجيرات توجه كل يوم ضد الكنائس والأديرة والمكتبات المسيحية في غزة والغربان السود مشغولة بالحديث عن نكبة العهر الإسلامو – عربية وتتضامن من المظلمين في قضيتهم وتنظم حملات للدفاع عن الأقصى ، أليس الأجدر أن يلتفت هؤلاء إلى المسيحيين في غزة والمسيحيين في بيت لحم المهددين بالانقراض تحت ضغط المسلحين والمتطرفين ...  بيت لحم التي كانت ذات يوم - بيت ليخم - مهد المسيح وأصبحت اليوم مهد للأصولية الإسلامية والتطرف ومدينة مسجد عمر في ساحة كنيسة المهد  ....

للغربان السود نقول هل أنتم مستعدون أن تبيعوا شعبكم المسيحي لأجل عيون حماس والجهاد الإظلامي ؟ الجواب تعرفوه جيداً ولا حاجة لمزيد من الفضائح ...*


----------



## steven gerrard (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

*اختى مايا

المطران عطا الله حنا هدا اللعب واعتقد انه اتعلم الدرس لما المجمع الاورشليمى المقدس اوقفه العام الماضى ولما رجع تانى لا اعتقد انه اثار مشكلات مرة اخرى اما البطرك ثاوفيلس فالرب يحفظه على كرسى اورشليم وليحفظ كل الطوائف الارثذوكسية وسائر المسيحيين
*


----------



## mekhael malak (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*

ربنا يرحمنا و يحافظ علي اولاده 
في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## mase7ya (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



Maya قال:


> *بعد هذه الأحداث نريد أن نسمع تعليق من يسمى بالمطران عطا الله حنا وشريكه ميشال صباح وبقية رموز الاستعراب والاسترزاق على أبواب إيران ومنظمات الأصولية الإسلامية ، نريد أن نسمع تعليق من يدعون المسيحيين لتنفيذ عمليات انتحارية ضد إسرائيل واليهود والدفاع عن الأقصى كما يدافعون عن كنيسة القيامة  ...
> 
> نريد أن نسمع تعليقات هؤلاء الذين باعوا قضية شعبهم المسيحي وأصبحوا من جامعي الفتات وكسرات الذل التي يلقيها المسلم ...
> 
> ...



*من المعروف انة كل ما يحدث شي يخرج البطل عطاللة حنا ويقول نحن اخوة ويخرج هنية ويندد بالامر وبعد فترة تتكرر الاعتداءات (يعني يقتلوا القتيل ويمشوا في جنازتة )أشكرك على رأيك واهتمامك بالرد Maya
أنا معك في كل كلمة قلتها  
وكل سنة وأنتي طيبة  بمناسبة عيد الاستقلال *


----------



## mase7ya (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفوا الهمجية ....حرق دير ومدرسة الراهبات فى مدينة غزة*



mekhael malak قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا و يحافظ علي اولاده
> في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم



*أشكرك على الرد *


----------

